

One in five pilots 'suffer cockpit fatigue' - T-zex
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12989834

======
pclark
> Balpa, who commissioned the report, is warning that problems with fatigue
> could get worse under European proposals that would see the maximum flying
> time for UK pilots going up from 900 hours in a 12-month period to 1,000
> hours

1,000 hours? Did I miss something? If you work 40 hours a week, at the end of
a year you've done over _double_ that figure.

